# Hygrophila



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any success growing hygrophila corymbosa in their cichlid tanks? I want to try some but am a little afraid it looks alot like lettuce. Supposed to be a nitrate buster and fast grower.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I had great success growing Hygrophila corymbosa 'giant' in my 125G tank when it had Aulonocara 'peacocks' and then again when I changed over to Neolamprologus pulcher 'daffodil' and Calvus. The plants grew like weeds and I was able to sell a lot of the excess plants at local fish clubs.

I wouldn't say it looked like lettuce, it's a long narrow ribbon like plant that easily grew very tall and the leaves would fold over the water surface. In my experience, it grew very fast with just a double bulb (cheap) fixture that was 4 foot long.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would'nt exactly call it long and ribbon like. They will reach 24" according to the vender. I think I'll give it a try as the plant is beneficial to water chemistry. Oh, and they look good. :dancing:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice looking plant!!

There are different species of H. corymbosa, you just have to check the sp. name.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Nice looking plant!!
> 
> There are different species of H. corymbosa, you just have to check the sp. name.


Thanks Deeda. Makes me think you needed to check the sp. name. Sounds like you were growing something else. :thumb:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

smitty814 said:


> I would'nt exactly call it long and ribbon like. They will reach 24" according to the vender. I think I'll give it a try as the plant is beneficial to water chemistry. Oh, and they look good. :dancing:


That looks like the one at this link, however, if you go to this page you'll see there are several varieties of Hygrophila corymbosa...so, you may both be right.


----------

